# What is the best protective screen for stump grinding?



## Philip4465 (Oct 5, 2015)

I was just wondering what type of protective screen people use with their stump grinder? I currently use plywood sheets of various sizes but these can be heavy especially when wet and walking any distance! I know that you can buy protective screens, is there anything available that may be, could be rolled up, that uses minimal storage space? Any thoughts appreciated, thanking you.


----------



## Moparmyway (Oct 5, 2015)

Just plywood for me ............. everything else has had objects thrown through them


----------



## hoagies n grinders (Dec 13, 2015)

I use silt fencing with plywood toward most vulnerable places like sliding glass doors or cars or close windows. But I was at the vermeer dealer the other day and saw some they had for sale I think it was called arbor fence, don't know how good it does.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 15, 2015)

I got this,http://www.sherrilltree.com/protection-safety/safety-accessories/sherrilltree-tri-guard-system
Jeff,


----------



## Cupocoffee (Jul 4, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> I got this,http://www.sherrilltree.com/protection-safety/safety-accessories/sherrilltree-tri-guard-system
> Jeff,



I use that same screen by Tri-Guard. It is a bit heavy but very manageable. It is very well made and I can't imagine something going through the screen other than the cutter wheel. Ha! I keep mine behind the seat of my extended cab work truck and use it on about 10%, or less, of my jobs. I used to use plywood sheets but this is much better and much easier.


----------



## ATH (Jul 4, 2016)

Stein makes one too (at TreeStuff). $30 less, then you can always get 5% off. Last month they had 15% off Stein products...I bought it then, but haven't put it together yet, so can't offer a review. It is not light weight!


----------



## hoagies n grinders (Jul 4, 2016)

I ve actually changed to plywood only 1/2" cut in 3rds and hinged so it folds up easy and can stand on its own this works great and is not that heavy. I can also put it up against a wall or object and if i grind a bit of the plywood who cares but i save the property damage and the teeth on my machine. Best part is it cost me about $20 a screen with hinge.


----------

